# BIG Largemouth at Caesar Creek



## Nitro (Oct 30, 2006)

My son and I had just about given up on Caesar Creek Lake. 3 years ago I caught a 6 pound Smallmouth and we had good success catching Bass and Muskie for the next couple years. Last year and this year, no luck. Fished a tournament earlier this year and they only weighed in 1 fish. Last weekend we took a couple relatives out and caught a few short smallmouth, largemouth and spot. Yesterday we caught 3 nice Largemouth and gots LOTS of bites, but no keepers. This morning My Son ( the best fisherman I know) caught a SEVEN pounder at around 7:30am. I am officially a Caesar Creek fan again. I am going to try to attach a picture.


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

Awesome catch. Glad someone had some luck there today - we bank fished and didn't catch anything worth mentioning. I've been whining to hubby that we have to get a boat!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Congratulations!! That's a wall-hanger for sure. Maybe the LM are on the rise - or maybe that young man has the gift!


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Good fish for sure!

You've gotta give up some details...where, when, how deep, what were you throwing...???


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Yep... That's a giant bass!

Good job.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Great Catch. I would like to catch one that big. I still learning the lake.
I caught a 20" LM there on the 5th. caught mine on a small white buzz bait, in about 20 fow.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow that a nice bass and also that water looked really nice all green


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice fish. Hooked into a big one a couple weeks ago early in the morning, only to have it throw the hook. Definetly some pigs in there just got to know where to look.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome fish! I've been fishing the lake for 3 years now and have only dreamed of catching a LMB that big. Congratulations!
________
DEPAKOTE PREGNANCY


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish...especially at CC


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

There are some really really nice bass in CC, its just one of those places ya gotta really work to get them, and ya gotta work even harder to find them. Watched my buddy land a nice almost 4lb'er about a month ago, and watched one about twice that size through the hook at the boat(had him on suicide watch the rest of the night).
Theres alot of bass fishing pressure on that lake(tuesday night tourneys, along with several weekend tourneys, along with the general mass'es fishing for bass), so needless to say, the big fish there aint stupid, and have seen more bass baits than roland martin could shake a stick at, then ya have the musky baits as well, that are generally just larger versions of bass baits.

Very nice fish, thats quite a bit larger than any bass i have hooked or landed there, congrats.

HB:G


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Great Catch. Them big ole bass in CC make it worth while. Few and far between though. I would love to figure out a deep bite on the lake. I am sure there are alot of big LM, smallies and Spots deeper but I cant put it together......yet. Still spend too much time fishing the shoreline cover, instead of deep structure. Would not be surprised to see a new state record Spot come out of there someday in the future.Great fish, Congratulations. Man that is fun.


----------

